# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Të paharrueshmet

## Xhuxhumaku

Te paharrushmet...
Kush nuk do donte te kthehej ne ato vite ku..
~Vendimet e rendesishme i mernim nepermejt nje praktike
~Gabimet ne matematike korrigjoheshin me nje te grisur te faqes dhe nise nga fillimi
~Kam leke: do te thoshte qe mund te blije fara apo akullore me recel ne ore pushimi
~Te kishe nje qeske me zara ishte e mjaftushme te ishe i lumtur gjithe pasditen
~Hajduti dhe polici ishte nje loj vetem per pushimin..dhe ishte me qef te ishe hajduti sesa polici
~Lufte do te thoshte te hidhje copa letre apo shkumsi ne 5 minutshin
~Ishte perfekte te luaje futboll pa porte apo voleyball pa rrjete..dhe regullat nuk kishin shume rendesi!
~Ke sjell arm ne shkolle: do te thoshte te kapnim me llastiqe ne dore!
~Ai qe mberin i fundit eshte budalla: shprehja qe te bente te vrapoje aq shume sa te cahej zemra
~Qe te ktheje bicikleten ne nje motorr mjaftonte te vije nje bidon te rrota
~Nuk kishte menyre me te mire per te kaluar pasditen sesa te luaje me kalamajt e lagjes dhe ti shkelje syrin komshiut qe te donte shume
~Vellezerit e medhenje ishin torrtura me e keqe po edhe mbrojtja me e mire
~Shume here te priste ndonje djale qe do te ndiqte me makine apo te therriste o shpirt o yll..e me pas te thoshte:zemra ka mundesi nje minute?
~Kur na kafshojshin buken me stil..sidomos kur doli Nutella
~Kur msonim me qiri ose ato llampat me bateri
~Kur merrnim uj ne kat te dyt
~Kur blinim byrecka 250 lekshe e ne shpi duhej t'na bote mami topi ~rretullohet qe te hanim
~Kur benim tatuazhe nga ato te cumcakizave.
~Kur blinim patatina me lodra dhe shpresonim mos na binte ndonje kapse Apo reth per koken
~Kur dilje jasht e haje buk me gjalp e me djath
~Kur te therriste mami nga ballkoni se duhet te beje detyrat

Ne qofte se..mund te kujtosh shumicen e ketyre gjerave..atehere me te vertet ke jetuar..
Mos harro..dita ne te cilen nuk ke qeshur..eshte nje dite e HUMBUR

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Ne fakt per kto vitet e gurabijave dhe topave te sheqerit s'me ka tha edhe aq shume malli por po te ishte me u kthy mbrapsht ne kohe...nuk i kisha thane jo nji ri-vizite kohes studentore.. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Santana

A do ta kisha kthy kohen kur isha ne shkoll fillore, de mesojsha do i mirsha te gjitha notat te shkelqyeshme edhe pastaj do i hutosha mesuesit, gjith shkollen mbrapsht do e kthejsha hehehe

----------


## IL__SANTO

Leje derman pse na e kujton ate kohe se kemi akoma Nostalgji.Nuk di cte them me shume se i ke thene me lart.   :buzeqeshje: 
E vetmja gje qe do evitoja do ishte ajo Hapja e Kufijve.   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Renegata

Lamtumireee.


AH CNOSTALGJI.Sa here humbas ne ato kujtime.Kam shume mall per ato vite.Kur di pak njeriu eshte me i lumtur.

Eh sa bukur atehere.U kujtohet sa gezonim te mart,enjte,shtun,diel se kishte filma.Te shtun pasi benim banje,ne oren 6 fill emision i prallav.
E diela paradite,kukllat,pasi kishin ngrene kulec,veze te rahura ose trahana.Te dielen ne drek filem shqiptar,kryesisht me partizane.
Po vitin e ri si e prisnim.Nje muaj para fillonte gezimi dhe padurimi bashke.Koncerti i madh i femijeve,etj etj..filma pa hesap(kshu na dukej ath),tavolina plot(ndonse capelyeshim per ti siguru).E festat,pushimet e veres,etj etj etj..lere lere

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Luanim me litar :  Une jam Lokomotiva dhe therras vagonin e pare 

Kur shkoja tek halla luanim shume Sylla-mbylla " Kur te them grur hajde si vetur,kur te them miser futu ne kanister " miser miser miser
lol

Dilnim me buke ne dore perjashta dhe te gjith te thoshin me jep nje kafshit .
Andej nga lagja ime ekzistonte nje ligj i pashkruar " Ortak "
Po te thoshe  "  ortak S'jap ' ste kerkonin gje.
Por ama po te thoshin te paret ortak nem ..kishte te drejte te merte nje kafshit.E hapnin gojen naaa 

Nje akullore e lepinin te pakten 3 veta.Dhe asnje nuk semurej .Me duket se nuk kishte mikrobe ateher

Mbledhjet me prinder ishin histori me vete.Notat jo shume te mira,te pa treguara , une i justifikoja " Do jene te provimit edhe sna i ka dhene akoma pergjigjet neve.
Kurse ato ne gjuhe-lexim i thosha Hartimi/Diktimi/.Skam faj une
Le kur donin te kontrollonin sa kishe mesuar.orari im ishte 
1.Englisht-s'mernin vesh
2.Pune laboratori ne fizike,
3.Lexim -Koment,
4.Fiskulture
5.Muzike

Me kujtohet dita e hene te gjithe ishin te lare,po asnjerit si rrinin mire floket.Bishta bishta ngaqe kishim fjetur me koke te lagur

----------


## romeoOOO

Doja si fillim te falenderoja hapsen e temes me kte teme. Me ka kthyer 10-15 vjet mbrapa ne kohe dhe me beri te rikujtoj me mall kohet e femijrise. Flm edhe ato qe kan shkruar ne vazhdim, se seicili prej tyre ka kompletuar femijrine e perbashket qe kemi perjetuar te gjithe.


Kujtoj me "mall" edhe pse me dhimbje muajt e veres ku gjunjt dhe krahet e mi ishin te mbushur me plage. Zgjimi i mengjesit nga shoket qe donin te luanin futboll, e kthimi ne shtepi i bere bloz nga rrobat. Nuk na interesonte shume se ishim bere gjak se sa te bertiturat e mamase.

Ehhh kush kishte prindin shofer eksporti qe i sillte cemcakiza e coca cola nga jashte vendit ishte mbreti i lagjes, ose me mire personi me i kerkuar e i rendesishem. Jo me pak se ndonje qe kishte top futbolli. Edhe pse sdinte te luante ishim te detyruar ta fusnim ne loje si pronar i topit. Kuptohet cdo gje drejtohej nga ai, penalltite i gjuante ai, po ska problem e rendesishme ishte te luanim me nje top te hajrit, jo me topat prej llastiku te fabrikes se Durresit qe 99% ishin gungac.  :ngerdheshje: 


I keni shkruar ju pothujse te gjitha skeni lene gje per ne te tjere vec se te meditojme per ato kohe. Kur shoh tani te vegjlit qe rriten si ne inkubator, te mbrojtur nga prinderit para tv e pc, e kur mendoj se hypja ne maje te pemes si majmun me vjen te qesh me veten . 


Po bicikleten e harruam?  :ngerdheshje: 


Ato bicikletat kineze sa nje gomar me tub ne mes qe ne cunat i fusnim kemben poshte tubit dhe i jepnim taman si akrobat. Normal qe hypnim edhe disa njekohsisht.


Ahhh po smund te mos permend lufterat me lagje.  :perqeshje: 
Krijonim ushtrite tona me shpate (te bera me arkat prej druri nese i mbani mend qe mbanin perimet e frutat) dhe me mburoja e shigjeta. Lufte e vertete fare, ndonje here ndonjeri shkonte dhe ne spital po shyqyr zotit asgje serioze, pervecse rrezikimit te ndonje syri! 



....ah c'me kapi kjo nostalgjia tani, cme bete ju mua! 


Sulooooooooooooo, Lulekuqe mbi mure filmi qe ka bere te qaj pothujse te gjithe ma mer mendja kush e harron? Ose babi babi iku gjeli! lol


Filmat e te djelave ne megjes...

----------


## Homza

Kuj i kujtohet festat lokale, owowowwowwww sa qef, sa lezet kishte kur te gjith hanim bostan dhe shikonim arat me grure, dhe hajdutin ne vresht te rushit,,,,oh sa bukuri ka pas ajo kohe.

----------


## Humdinger

- Kur dolën lekët-monedha dhe fëmijët e shkretë s'dinin të bënin llogaritë me to.
- Kur dilnin kalamajtë me gjela deti çdo Nëntor dhe i ruanin kolektivisht përpara pallateve... lol. Një pjesë e tyre organizonin cock-fights me lekë... pa u thënë gjë prindërve, të cilët më pas i thernin për Vit të Ri.

----------


## Aragorn I

jane disa skena qe desha te jem edhe nje here mbrapa ne kohe t'i shikoj e perjetoj. me kujtohet nje, kur ziheshe me kalamanje edhe kur ishin me te vegjel se vetja, qofte ne trup, moshe apo numer, i zhdepje pa meshire... pastaj ikje me vrap para se t'u vinin prinderit ose vellezerit me te medhinj. femija nuk njeh meshire, me teper se gjithkush tjeter ka te theksuar intelektin te gjykoj the odds against him. ndaj femija nuk njeh meshire, njeh vetem friken edhe fuqine. im vella rrihte ne baza te perditshme nje moshatar te tij... ky kishte nje moter binjake qe e quanin adelina, mirepo teknikisht kjo nuk ishte moter, sepse ishte deledash e kishte lindur me dy organe, e duke qene se ky tjetri lindi mashkull, kte e kultivuan ne femer, i dhane emer femre, i lane edhe floket te gjate, por kjo ishte me teper mashkull se i vllai, edhe floket e gjate ne vend ta benin te dukej me femerore e benin te dukej me te eger... edhe sa here dikush i binte ktij ky i theriste te motres adelinaaaa...., e kishte si tip defense mechanism kete, si puna e asaj kafshes qe te kthen kurrizin plot gjemba kur e kercenon, ky leshonte nje klithme qe te cante veshet: adelinaaaaaaa, kudo qe te ishte adelina e degjonte e vinte me vrap me disqe ose kopertona bicikletash ose c'fare do lloj sendi tjeter ofensiv te kishte ne duar, ikte im vella e vinte me vrap ne shpi... se s'merrej njeri me adelinen, ishte regull qe gjithkush ne lagje e dinte dhe e pranonte, dmth qe e zakonshme te pyesje kalamanjt e lagjes pse ke vrapuar, e te te thonin 'me ndoqi adelina'.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Luanim me litar :  Une jam Lokomotiva dhe therras vagonin e pare


lol :-) flm qe me kujtove kete

-kur loznim lojra me "shtriga" nje nga shoqet duhet te ishte shtriga (zakonisht personi qe vrapon me shpejt) dhe te tjeret "viktimat" qe mundohen te vrapojn prej saj :-)

-kur uleshim ne bank me dy ose tre persona...ne klas te pare me merresh fryma pasi ishin kaq te vogla bankat dhe uleshin 3 persona, plus isha si tullumbaca...jeez mezi sa merrja frym  :ngerdheshje: 

-kur me jepte mami nje fet me buk (me vaj dhe krip lol, ose me gjalp dhe recel) dhe kur dilja jasht shoqet te thoshnin "nem nje gac" (tani vura re qe dikush e tha kete lol()

-kur filluam te "hipnotizonim" njera tjetren, dhe pastaj shikonim djemt e lagjes qe po benin te njejten gje...u be si epidemi :P

- kur rrinim mbrapa pallatit duke lozur volejboll deri naten sa nganjehere e ngatronim topin me henen e plot  :ngerdheshje: 

kap per tani

----------


## marsela

_Un kam shum kujtime, shume fare nga femijria e vitet e para te adoleshences, tani qe lexova dhe kto te juajat me vershuan ne mendje ato qindra lojra te sajuara..
-Rrovijat,  me asfalte, pllakat, dheun e zhgarravitur:-)
-Kercimet me litar me ato aeroplanet ku enderroja te isha e fundit e te beja sikur ikja gjasme
-Topa djegsi, topa petash, topa gropash..
-Me kanace, ngriva-shkriva, hapa dollapa e komance, edhe ktu vdisja te beja anallim loje, duke ndrru veshjet
-Shtepiash e me kukklla, s'lija rrobaqepese pa shkuar per te mbledhur lecka e qepur rroba kukllave:-)
-Le pastaj ato lojrat me shpata qe mi kujtoi Romeoo:-), gjith lagjia preukupohej..

Lojra me vijn ne mend shume po po i le se s'mbarojn:-)

Sa gjynaf kemi qene sa na dukeshin gjerat me te mira ne bote ato cigaret apo petat e cemcakizit, karamelet me letrat shumngjyrshe..yyy me luleshtrydhe thoshim:-D, sapunat lux apo stilolapsa me varke:-)
Ishim gjynaf se prisnim me zor nje vit te ri per te blere nje loder e nje furnizim dyqani per te pasur nje bluze me stampe, qe ah sa moderne na dukej.
Ishin kohe te veshtira po te paharrueshme, cdo gje e vogel na ngazellente, ndoshta se dhe ne ishim te vegjel..

Me kujtohet qe me pelqente te haja shum te shpija e shoqes dhe ngaqe gjyshja me bertiste, dmth qortonte, fillova te mos i tregoj e te ha nga dy her buke:-p, me kujtohen te dielat kur babi ishte ne shpi e na pergatiste mua bashk me motren pjaten me gjalp, mjalte e arra te qeruara..kur bente mami byrek e shkoja dhe un anash me laps te hapja peta gjasme..lol..

eh sa kujtime,,,do vazhdoj serisht.., sdi pse po tek shkruaj nje buzqeshje me pershkon fytyren, dhe kjo ja vlen mundin e gjith ktij shkrimi te gjate..:-)_

----------


## Humdinger

Po me llastiqe, a gjuanit për harabela??!!
Sa xhama keni thyer (të teto Sofkës lol) ??!!
Po kanaçe, që i vinim mbi gropat e vogla të mbushura me ujë dhe që në ujë kishim hedhur karbit dhe i afronim flakën sipër vrimës së vogël të kanaçes dhe ajo nga gazi i karbitit që merrte flakë, ikte lart nja 8-10 metra??
Po "polici hajduti" keni luajtur??
Po ngriva shkriva dhe "e ka kush e ka" ??
Po "topa luftash" lol

----------


## BOKE

Me poshte eshte nje pjese e nje shkrimi qe nje ish antar i forumit, ALVI  (ndoshta eshte akoma me emer tjeter) ka postuar vite me pare. Nuk mbaj mend se si e kam ruajtur, por mendova se eshte vendi ketu qe te postohet edhe nje here. 

"Harruat CARACAT?  Eshte i vetmi frut ose cfaredo qe te jete qe nuk e kam pare ne asnje vend tjeter te Evropes ose te botes. Ingranzhet me kujtohen, po ato me sheqer pluhur persiper qe te ngelnin ne fyt. Ose strudel, ose torta me pete 250she, kacurrel, farat e luledillit qe na thoshte zysha ke Fan Noli qe jane nga depot plot me minj dhe do juzere kolera po i hengret. Po topat 50sh dhe 100sh kush i ma men, me vone u quajten 40 dhe 80. Po topat 250 qe ishin nga 10 kile dhe te thyenin dhempet po te binin surratit. Topat qe kane pasur jeten me te gjate kane qene ata 300shat. Brima brima u beshin por ne shkoshim ke kpucari ose bicikletaxhiu, e kampas mu perballe shkolles afer ambulances se madhe dhe ai shkrinte nje cope shapke me havije dhe e ngjiste, duke e bere topin e kuq lara-lara, jeshile, verdh, blu etj. Sa na paska marre malli per ato kohera kur luanim me doce, (qumesht milk anyone?), ose me shpata dhe karroca me kuzhinjeta. Po kapsollat kush i ma men, qe digjeshin ose me copa komardaresh ose me shufer hekuri te perthyer pasi mbusheshin me barut shkrepsesh. Po shishet me karbit? Po llastiqet me plumca? Po ata qe hanin harason? Po karroca akulloreve dhe Ben akullorexhiu qe ka qen valuta e Tirones, tifoz i cmen. Po Kizi pazarit, po Xim kulufi, po Majkell Xheksoni? Po kur luteshim per ato shiritat e kasave qe ti hidhnim ne stadium? Po stadiumin? Kur vishin Gjermonet? Ose Anglezet? Ose kur lute Tirona -Partizoni? Po Genc Tomorrin qe i kapte hunen Sul Memes? Po Cim Muca gol nga gjysma fushes siper Perlatit dhe Konci e anulloi? Po marcelaten, bimet medicinale, dushet me vajguri dhe WC allaturke? Po qitjen ne shkolle, po aksionet, kampet e Pionerit, Ekskursionet ne Dajt ose te varrezat e Deshmoreve? Po provat per parada e spartakiada? Po lulet Kakadu qe ishin si shpirt me bo balona? Po netet pa gjume per te pare Filmski Maraton ose Elektrik Blue ke sllavi? Sanremo, Mazinga-Z, vajtjeardhjet ke komshiu per te pare ndeshjet ose festivalet me ngjyra? Kokmet me la menderen, Hajt DRU ME PRE, Shporta te mira te lira, Torja, Thimi, Baci? Pallati i kultures, Xhiro, 7 liqent e Lures ne Tirane, fotografet ke Skenderbeu, teneqexhinjte, bicikletat shqiptare, autotraktoret, komunalja, karrocat e bojaxhinjve, karrocat me kuaj, Begsat kur shkonin ne kinema ose stadium, pallati sportit me shfaqjet e tij dhe ndeshjet e volejbollit te Dinamos, Ela Tase, Prenda Ismaili, Eva Kavaja, Kreshnik Tartari, Ver Shehu, Li Mema, Shyq Rreli, Nine Shkurti, Beni Minga, Gush Kola, Ylli Shehu, Lir Lamja, Kac Hysi, Lir Pernaska, Perlat Musta, Nard Tasja, Ben Gugushka, Mirjan Hakani, Anastas Kondo, YMER PAMPURI, Gaqo Cako, Agim Doci, Avni Mula, Vace ZEla, Lilijana Kondakci, Loqja Shenka, nenat heroina, Luanet e Tunelve, anasamblet amatore, ndeshjet e nderrmarrjeve ke fusha e Qylit ke disheza, fusha me qymyr, Festivalet e Gjirokastres, 10 Korriku, 8 Nentori, shpia e Partise, Medresja, shkolla budallejve, Shpia e femijes, te gjith me te njejtet xhupa, Dritero Agolli, Ismaili, Nasi Lera, Ora e Lojes, Pinoku, Manushaqja, Partizani i vogel Velo, Banda e qerosave, Guri o trim me flete, Tomka, Nje gjeneral kapet rob, Laja, Kulla e barit nuk do te digjet, Cuca e maleve, Shkurte Pal Vata, Ai qe u dogj duke shpetuar bagetite, Shoku Shu, Furrnalta, Kombinati MEtalurgjik "Celiku i Partise", hoteli i gjuetise, Dajti, 15katshi, Tava dhejes, kukureci, tallonet, 15 ditshi, marangozi, rrobaqepsi, MAPO, vetsherbimi, Postiqja, 9 katshete, Izaurat, "skllavja Izaura", veteranet, pensionistat, Fronti, kalecat, fuksat, 80lekshat, autbuzat "fizarmonike", stacioni i Porcelanit, Selvija, lapidari 4 Deshmoreve, pallati i filave, dyqani i bukes, simitet, franxhollat, piktoret, kati i dyte, strehimet, antenat, tarraca, zifti, Rryli etj
Se per pak harrova, leternjoftimet, deftesat, Ben Shaka, Skener Sallaku, Sander Prosi, Zef Deda, Koci, mromjet, dasmat, ullit, rakija, pilafi, pulat hungareze, shkrepset suedeze, te qerasmet suedeze, letrat me kile, biblioteka, pallati i Pionerit, shpit e pionerit, Zisat, Saurrelat, Fierza, Xhevdet Mustafa, plenat, plenaxhit, fseshaxhit, morrat, vaksinat, parrullat, pankartat, biografia, autokritikat, Teatri ne Ekran, Vende dhe Popuj, Emisioni i Perrallave, Baleti, Na bashkoi kenga popullore, helli, melcit, pace koke, grosh, tarator, dhalle, boze, kremvice, sallam turist, martadell, llukanik, shesh i zi, merlot, shesh i bardhe, Uzo, berxolla, bar sahati, ura e tabakve, shpia e oficerave, shallvaret, Kinostudio-Kombinat, Zogu zi, Rruga Bardhyl, Lodrat e Elabasonit, Treni ke lodrat, ping-pong, trenat, vagonat ceke, 16 Tetori, 5 Maji, pushimet e veres, pushimi i madh, shkallet suedeze, kaluci, kilotat, perparset, herbariumet, kallamaret, penat, cantat, dosjet, Fletore me vija ose me kuadrata, librat e mbeshtjelle, Revista Hosteni, Shtepia ne Ishull, Komisar Katani, Dinastija, Dallas, bakllavate, byreku, pitet me gjize ose mish, aranxhata, VAPIK, karamele Zana, futboll me porta hungareze ose "t'vogla" shkopa cingla, botash, me peta, syllet, tethtet, kopacat, zarat, 5katshi, Xingu, Murlani, 500shi, Rrokokoja, tavlla, Burgu, Qyli, shesh beshi, qibiri, me jelekun vija vija/ja ja ja Dudija, Aferdita topallja (Laci), Kartushi, Zhos profesionisti, dy dylym toke, Roza Blanka, Pashako, Punishtja e Pastave, Kodra e kuqe, Materniteti, Xhamlliku, Selita, Lanabregasi, Zallherri, vorri i Bomit, Brari, Baldushku, Sauku, Vreshtat e udheheqjes, Brryli, Ekspozita, Lana, Qyteti nxonsave, shkolla e rezervave, polikumi, Filoqyli, Urithat, zvarraniket (kembesoria), xhenieret, Edukata Morale, historia e PPSH, komardaret, fuciat, Currilat, MZ, Fiat polak etj.

Rrofte ai ven qe na beri kush jemi."

----------


## Larsus

boke, c'paske qene arkiv i gjalle (bibloteka shteterore)  :shkelje syri:  

almost shiks, lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> shkolla e rezervave, polikumi, Filoqyli, Urithat, zvarraniket (kembesoria), xhenieret, Edukata Morale, historia e PPSH, komardaret,* fuciat*, Currilat, MZ, Fiat polak


Me verte nje pyetje kam une , meqe atehere asnjehere se kam kuptuar se nuk dija not mire ... lol

Pse thonin njerezit ... shkova me not deri te fuciat ?
Cfare fuciash ishin ato ? Sa larg ? Kush i kishte lene atje ?

----------


## Larsus

je lare ne det ti? 

vinin limitin ato, me tutje u ndalonte te shkoje me not-- ishte e zerrikshme thellesia

ene ato ja kam pa lulit te manushaqes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Po  mi gjithe veres , por sic e thashe lahesha te bregu . lol

Pastaj pse kishin vene fucia ? A jane akoma aty ato fuciat ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BOKE

> boke, c'paske qene arkiv i gjalle (bibloteka shteterore)  
> 
> almost shiks, lol


Arkivin ta pranoj, ndersa ate almost-en tjeter ta mbash per vete.  :buzeqeshje: 

Qe ne ate kohe (3-4-5 vjet me pare) ja kisha derguar dikujt me e-mail dhe sot e pashe rastesisht. Kishte edhe nje ose dy pjese te tjera me perpara.

----------


## Ihti

> Dilnim me buke ne dore perjashta dhe te gjith te thoshin me jep nje kafshit .



Ose kur blinim buken 40 lekshe, e qellonte e ngrohte....mundesisht te takonim dhe ndonje shok poshte pallatit ne kthim nga furra, 
edhe i rripej per qejf korja bukes...behej harta-harta.

Edhe ne shtepi pastaj:  o maaa s'du buke!

----------

